# trickin out the ride



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

OK... got the BIL excited about re-cert and the wife is wanting to get more bubble time... now the ride.. COBIA 214 (21') w. yamaha 2 stroke 150.. As with any concept there are a thousand details...please post your solution to 
tank holders, sprear gun racks.. safety gear storage, any other cool ideas on making a small platform effecient.,. 
I expect the near shore sites to be the goal for next summer.
Thanks


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

For a 21, efficient use of space is a must. For tanks, it's hard to beat roll control. If you want removable, try the wire basket style. I have been looking into custom speargun racks. I found a great thread on this topic on spearboard in the DIY nongun section. Here are a few pics:





























There are a few other designs that don't require a t-top mount that are also on that thread if you want to check those out. Good luck with the custom work. I am in the same "boat" myself. I will be installing roll control on mine in a couple of weeks.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

where can you buy those ?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Those are custom made by divers. They are cut out of starboard. After I saw them, it took me about an hour to draft them on paper with a compass and ruler. Have not tried to cut them yet.


----------

